# Swiftwater Rescue for Private Boaters



## kayaktelluride (Mar 24, 2010)

Greetings Buzzards,
This course is designed for private boaters who aren’t looking for fancy certifications but who are looking for skills that they can apply directly towards their next river trip. Many participants of this course bring their entire family. Adults can brush up on existing skills while the kids can be introduced to basic rescue techniques in a safe and controlled environment. The skills taught in this course will consist of an overview of rescue & river theory, river rescue absolutes, gear discussion, self rescue techniques, use of throw bags, applicable knots, overview of mechanical advantage, and techniques for righting an up-side-down raft.
More Info
Safe & Fun Boating,
Matt Wilson


----------

